# Pedometer



## Big Shoe (Jun 16, 2008)

I've been wearing one for a couple months now. On a slow day I'll do 7,000 steps and my busiest was 17,000 steps. 10,000 is about 5 miles.

God only knows how many steps a day I walked when hanging board when I was in my prime.

Any of you guys wear one?


----------



## slowsol (Aug 27, 2005)

No, but I've been wanting to get a Fitbit. What kind did you get?


----------



## mnld (Jun 4, 2013)

I had one on my phone once, eyeopening! I remember one day stringing out a large house put on like 25000 steps. I had big plans of documenting how many steps the different ways of doing things would take and finding the most efficient way and becoming an efficiency expert and then buying a ford transit and then...... Had a beer!

I have to say I do miss Oconomowoc Mike.


----------



## Big Shoe (Jun 16, 2008)

slowsol said:


> No, but I've been wanting to get a Fitbit. What kind did you get?











The wife has had a fit bit and this one I have is from Humana it says G1.0

The tells me how many steps how many calories I burn and how many miles I walk plus the time. 

I never used to put it on first thing in the morning. But the last two days I popped it on right when I get out of bed and I walk about 800 steps before he even get ready for work.


----------



## Big Shoe (Jun 16, 2008)

I see I have 11350. I'm going to one more job for about the next hour that should stack up a little bit more.


----------



## JR Shepstone (Jul 14, 2011)

I downloaded an app to phone called Steps. 

I used it one day so far, but it kills the battery running in the background. 

For the time I had it on, I think I did something like 2,000 in an hour and a half.


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

Big Shoe said:


> The tells me how many steps how many calories I burn and how many miles I walk plus the time.


Well, the time is probably reasonably accurate. The only way it could tell how far you walked is with a measured pace, and how many calories you burn depends on whether you're hoisting 5/8" drywall at the time. :laughing:


----------



## Big Shoe (Jun 16, 2008)

Tinstaafl said:


> Well, the time is probably reasonably accurate. The only way it could tell how far you walked is with a measured pace, and how many calories you burn depends on whether you're hoisting 5/8" drywall at the time. :laughing:


True.........:whistling.............Still learning what you can do with these things.


----------



## 402joel (Sep 1, 2011)

I've got the app on my phone and average 9,681 steps a day

Thought it was broke at first


----------



## Big Shoe (Jun 16, 2008)

I just think it's neat to see how much you walk/step (Tin) on a daily basis. I still managed 10,000+ yesterday in spite of a lot of driving around.


----------



## mstrat (Jul 10, 2013)

Yep, I've got the Fitbit One and do enjoy seeing the steps and stairs climbed in a day...it's hit or miss whether it counts steps up a ladder, but the rest of it seems accurate. Had some 20,000 days, but most end up in the 8-13,000 range. Interesting for sure!


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

Big Shoe said:


> I just think it's neat to see how much you walk/step (Tin) on a daily basis.


Oh yeah, I know. I tried one out a few years back and had fun with it for a while. :thumbsup:


----------

